# Reading > Forum Book Club >  2007 Summer Reading Poll

## Scheherazade

* Please vote for the book you would like to read during this summer here by June 25th. 

This year's theme: Beach 

(Books about beaches or taking place on beaches)


*edit*

Some information on books:

The Sea by John Banville

The Beach by Alex Garland

Lord of the Flies by Golding

Robinson Crusoe by Defoe

Victory by Conrad

Where is Joe Merchant? by Jimmy Buffett 

Tender is the Night by Fitzgerald 

On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan 

To The Lighthouse by Virginia Woolf 

Brighton Rock by Graham Greene 





Book Club Procedures*

----------


## Taliesin

Oooh, that's a hard topic. At the moment the topic Beach reminds us of Lord of the Flies(well, the island was pretty beachy), some Bradbury's short shorys about the sea, Stephen Kings second "Dark Tower" book and not much more. And none of those qualify so we can't nominate even them.(first one already read, second ones short stories and the third a part of a series)
Oh, and another possibility would be some kind of book-version of that TV-show were there was Pamela Anderson and David Hasselhoff. :Tongue:  But we wouldn't be interested in reading that.
Beach, beach,beach.... well, Robinson Crusoe probably applies, a little bit of Dracula also takes place in a town at the seaside, but that would be cheating, obviously.
We have got a gut feeling that Scher has got some book about beaches that she loves and wants everybody to read (a perfectly normal obsession, everyone should have some, We, for instance, have about twelve a month) and therefore she named such an obscure topic that nooone can name any decent book and then Scher will jump out with The Book About Beach and say: voila! and then all must read that book. An evil conspiracy in two words.
You're quite cunning, we'll admit that, Scher.

----------


## Jay

> We have got a gut feeling that Scher has got some book about beaches that she loves and wants everybody to read (a perfectly normal obsession, everyone should have some, We, for instance, have about twelve a month) and therefore she named such an obscure topic that nooone can name any decent book and then Scher will jump out with The Book About Beach and say: voila! and then all must read that book. An evil conspiracy in two words.
> You're quite cunning, we'll admit that, Scher.


LMAO!!! Tal, you deserve a KitKat for that  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Oh, good thought Tal. I ominate Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe. I've been meaning to read that.

----------


## _Shannon_

Does anyone want to nominate _Tender is the Night_ on my behalf??

(*giggles* I thought about spamming everythread to try to get to 50 posts- but I thought that might get annoying... :Smile:  )

----------


## Virgil

> Does anyone want to nominate _Tender is the Night_ on my behalf??
> 
> (*giggles* I thought about spamming everythread to try to get to 50 posts- but I thought that might get annoying... )


Well, I already nominated something, but it does start on the beach, so it fits.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Oooh, that's a hard topic. At the moment the topic Beach reminds us of Lord of the Flies(well, the island was pretty beachy), some Bradbury's short shorys about the sea, Stephen Kings second "Dark Tower" book and not much more. And none of those qualify so we can't nominate even them.(first one already read, second ones short stories and the third a part of a series)
> Oh, and another possibility would be some kind of book-version of that TV-show were there was Pamela Anderson and David Hasselhoff. But we wouldn't be interested in reading that.
> Beach, beach,beach.... well, Robinson Crusoe probably applies, a little bit of Dracula also takes place in a town at the seaside, but that would be cheating, obviously.
> We have got a gut feeling that Scher has got some book about beaches that she loves and wants everybody to read (a perfectly normal obsession, everyone should have some, We, for instance, have about twelve a month) and therefore she named such an obscure topic that nooone can name any decent book and then Scher will jump out with The Book About Beach and say: voila! and then all must read that book. An evil conspiracy in two words.
> You're quite cunning, we'll admit that, Scher.


Haha, that's a fine theory. 

I can't really think of anything related to beaches other than 'Lord of the Flies'. And I think it has already been discussed, and anyway I wouldn't like to re-read it.

----------


## NickAdams

Does anyone know if Kafka on the Shore by Haruki Murakami is a beach story?

The Beach (1996) is a novel by Alex Garland?

----------


## Turk

Robinson Crusoe or Lord of the Flies. Though i think most of people who's gonna join summer reading are already have read them. AHA! Joseph Conrad's Victory. That could work.

----------


## bouquin

I nominate _The Sea_ - by John Banville
(winner of The Man Booker Prize 2005)

----------


## Scheherazade

Tal> You naughty boy! I can see you know me only too well by now but please try to keep it to yourself in future!  :Tongue: 

To be honest, I don't have a book in mind but thought it would be nice to read a book somehow related to summer and when I thought of summer, the beach was the first thing that popped into my mind.

Virgil>_Tender Is The Night_ mostly takes place at a posh holiday resort in Europe somewhere (if I remember correctly). A great book.

*So the nominations so far:

1. Bouquin - The Sea by John Banville

2. NickAdams - The Beach by Alex Garland

3. Pensive - Lord of the Flies by Golding

4. Virgil - Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe

5. Turk - Victory by Joseph Conrad*

If you decide to change your nomination or withdraw, please let us know asap, please. 

Thanks, everyone. All these nominations are very promising!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Robinson Crusoe or Lord of the Flies. Though i think most of people who's gonna join summer reading are already have read them. AHA! Joseph Conrad's Victory. That could work.


Oh that is a great choice Turk! I love that novel.

----------


## Turk

> Oh that is a great choice Turk! I love that novel.


Me too, actually i couldn't stop reading it when i reached last 150 pages, i was planning to stop when i'm tired enough, but by the time i stopped reading it was 8 in the morning and i was finished novel.  :Smile:

----------


## _Shannon_

_Tender is The Night_ takes place predominantly on the French Riviera -I think...I dunno it's been a decade and a half since I've read it (getting closer to 50 posts!!)

----------


## papayahed

Where is Joe Merchant? - Jimmy Buffett :Tongue:

----------


## _Shannon_

Okay - after playing games for the past hour- I finally have 50 posts and officially nominate _Tender is the Night_ by Fitzgerald. (It ought to be so apparent right now that I have absolutely no life whatsoever!!)

----------


## Virgil

> Okay - after playing games for the past hour- I finally have 50 posts and officially nominate _Tender is the Night_ by Fitzgerald. (It ought to be so apparent right now that I have absolutely no life whatsoever!!)


hahaha, Shannon. Welcome to lit net.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

*Nominations so far:

1. Bouquin - The Sea by John Banville

2. NickAdams - The Beach by Alex Garland

3. Pensive - Lord of the Flies by Golding

4. Virgil - Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe

5. Turk - Victory by Joseph Conrad 

6. Papayahed - Where is Joe Merchant? byJimmy Buffett

7. Shannon - Tender is the Night by Fitzgerald*

----------


## _Shannon_

Thanks Virgil.... I've been aching to find people with whom I could talk about books-- so parlaying my forum addiction since I've found y'all  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

I'd like to nominate Ian McEwan's new one, _On Chesil Beach_, still wet print  :Smile: . It's very short, so we'd actually have lots of the summer left for a/ more books, or b/ lying on an actual beach  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations so far:

1. Bouquin - *The Sea by John Banville*

2. NickAdams - *The Beach by Alex Garland*

3. Pensive - *Lord of the Flies by Golding*

4. Virgil - *Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe*

5. Turk - *Victory by Joseph Conrad* 

6. Papayahed - *Where is Joe Merchant? byJimmy Buffett*

7. Shannon - *Tender is the Night by Fitzgerald* 

8. Schokokeks - *On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan*


Last two nominations are up for grabs!

----------


## Il Penseroso

I don't know if these have been done yet already, but I was planning on reading To the Lighthouse by Virginia Woolf and A Farewell to Arms by Ernest Hemmingway this summer. Doing either for the book club would be an added bonus.

----------


## Scheherazade

Thank you for your suggestions, Il Penseroso. We indeed read _A Farewell to Arms_ last year. 

Would you like to nominate _To The Lighthouse_?

----------


## Il Penseroso

Sure.

----------


## Il Penseroso

Can we nominate two? I'm about halfway through Pynchon's Gravity's Rainbow, and could use the extra forum help to get through the second half. Plus that'd be a very interesting one to discuss.

----------


## Scheherazade

Nominations are limited to one per member and also, the summer reading's theme is 'beach'. Would _Gravity's Rainbow_ be suitable in that respect?

----------


## Il Penseroso

Well it has a scene where a man while taking a stroll along the beach rescues a woman from a Pavlovian trained octopus by throwing a crab at it. So yes, I believe it would. Can I change my nomination?

And sorry, I didn't realize at first that there is a theme requirement.

----------


## Scheherazade

It is mentioned in the OP of this thread  :Smile: 

And yes, of course, you can change your nomination.

----------


## Virgil

> Well it has a scene where a man while taking a stroll along the beach rescues a woman from a Pavlovian trained octopus by throwing a crab at it. So yes, I believe it would. Can I change my nomination?
> 
> And sorry, I didn't realize at first that there is a theme requirement.


Oh, I would be very tempted to vote for To The Lighhouse.

----------


## NickAdams

I'm with you Virgil. I'm looking for strong female authors and Woolf comes from an era I'm interested in.

----------


## Il Penseroso

Well, I suppose if I knew that To the Lighthouse would make a strong showing, and since Gravity's Rainbow as pertaining to a beach theme is a little sketchy, I guess I can switch back. To the Lighthouse it is! I'm about twenty pages in already, and so far so good.

----------


## Schokokeks

> *Nominations so far:
> 
> 1. Bouquin - The Sea by John Banville
> 
> 2. NickAdams - The Beach by Alex Garland
> 
> 3. Pensive - Lord of the Flies by Golding
> 
> 4. Virgil - Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe
> ...


Oh boy, I'll _never_ be able to vote for just _one_ of them !! Especially since _To the Lighthouse_ will be included ... Can't we have more than one book chosen for reading in the end ? After all, summer nights are long  :Wink:  ... ?

----------


## papayahed

> Oh, I would be very tempted to vote for To The Lighhouse.




Noooooooooooooooooooooo. I'm still having nightmares of Orlando.

----------


## Scheherazade

Schokokeks> It would have been nice but this is only an additional reading. We will be reading our regular monthly book as well!  :Smile:  Having said that, I hear ya! It will be a tough choice, no doubt.

Nominations so far:

1. Bouquin - *The Sea by John Banville*

2. NickAdams - *The Beach by Alex Garland*

3. Pensive - *Lord of the Flies by Golding*

4. Virgil - *Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe*

5. Turk - *Victory by Joseph Conrad* 

6. Papayahed - *Where is Joe Merchant? byJimmy Buffett*

7. Shannon - *Tender is the Night by Fitzgerald* 

8. Schokokeks - *On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan*

9. Il Penseroso - *To The Lighthouse by Virginia Woolf* 

Anyone for the last nomination?

----------


## Turk

The Lighthouse at the End of World by Jules Verne.

----------


## Scheherazade

Turk, you have already nominated _Victory_. Would you like to change your nomination?

----------


## SleepyWitch

oh nice, I'll be writing my graduation thesis (80 pages  :Frown:  ) over the summer... which means I'll not get to see an actual beach and I'm not sure I'll have enough time to take part in the summer reading  :Bawling: 
hey, can I nominate a book about "light verb constructions" as long as it's got the word 'beach' in it somewhere?  :Wink: 

how about that short story by J.D. Salinger.. the one about the Bananafish..? isn't there a beach in it?

----------


## kenikki

I would suggest Brighton Rock by Graham Greene. Set in Brighton, England where there's a beach! It would be an interesting 'beach' read and it's pretty dark so makes a change.

----------


## NickAdams

> I would suggest Brighton Rock by Graham Greene. Set in Brighton, England where there's a beach! It would be an interesting 'beach' read and it's pretty dark so makes a change.


I'm torn. :Confused:

----------


## kenikki

What are you torn on, Nick? :S

----------


## Scheherazade

> how about that short story by J.D. Salinger.. the one about the Bananafish..? isn't there a beach in it?


We can of course read this one but maybe for a weekend discussion? For summer reading, a novel would be nice (a summer challenge)  :Smile: 


> I would suggest Brighton Rock by Graham Greene. Set in Brighton, England where there's a beach! It would be an interesting 'beach' read and it's pretty dark so makes a change.


With Kenikki's suggestion, we now have 10 nominations for our Summer Reading ('beach' themed):

1. Bouquin - *The Sea by John Banville*

2. NickAdams - *The Beach by Alex Garland*

3. Pensive - *Lord of the Flies by Golding*

4. Virgil - *Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe*

5. Turk - *Victory by Joseph Conrad* 

6. Papayahed - *Where is Joe Merchant? by Jimmy Buffett*

7. Shannon - *Tender is the Night by Fitzgerald* 

8. Schokokeks - *On Chesil Beach by Ian McEwan*

9. Il Penseroso - *To The Lighthouse by Virginia Woolf*

10. Kenikki - *Brighton Rock by Graham Greene*

Thank you all for your suggestions and contributions. If you would like to change or withdraw your nominations, please let us know asap.  :Smile:

----------


## NickAdams

When does voting begin?

----------


## Scheherazade

June 10th.

----------


## Virgil

> oh nice, I'll be writing my graduation thesis (80 pages  ) over the summer... which means I'll not get to see an actual beach and I'm not sure I'll have enough time to take part in the summer reading 
> hey, can I nominate a book about "light verb constructions" as long as it's got the word 'beach' in it somewhere? 
> 
> how about that short story by J.D. Salinger.. the one about the Bananafish..? isn't there a beach in it?


Yes, that's a good short story.  :Smile:  

Brighton Rock is another great novel. I'm with Nick. This is going to be a really hard vote.

----------


## papayahed

> Yes, that's a good short story.  
> 
> Brighton Rock is another great novel. I'm with Nick. This is going to be a really hard vote.


Really? I only see one worth mentioning :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

when do the summer holidays start in the U.K. and U.S.?
ours only start on July 21, and that's earlier than usual

----------


## Scheherazade

> Really? I only see one worth mentioning


So glad we agree that _Tender is the Night_ is the only way to go!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 




> when do the summer holidays start in the U.K. and U.S.?
> ours only start on July 21, and that's earlier than usual


Here in the UK, schools under 16 close on July 20th, I believe, but colleges will be closed by the end of this month mostly.

----------


## Nossa

> Oh, good thought Tal. I ominate Robinson Crusoe by Daniel Defoe. I've been meaning to read that.


I seriously wouldn't recommend it :FRlol:  It's way too boring if you ask me..lol
I don't have something in mind now as well...but I'll think of something :Biggrin:

----------


## THX-1138

Robinson Crusoe is great although at parts is boring and long but still it is a great i nominate Lord of the flies.

----------


## _Shannon_

> So glad we agree that _Tender is the Night_ is the only way to go!   
> 
> .


 :Thumbs Up:  YESsssss!!! LOL!! Although I am a big fan of Graham Greene and haven't read that one.....

----------


## NickAdams

> What are you torn on, Nick? :S


I wasn't expecting Brighton Rock: It's now another one I want to vote for.

----------


## bazarov

I'm planing Les Miserables for the beach; sorry!

----------


## Scharphedin2

I joined the forum too late to participate in this poll, but I would have nominated Kobo Abe's Woman In the Dunes. It is completely set on (inside?) the beach, it is a relatively fast read (one or two sessions on the beach for most people), and it offers a lot to discuss.

Maybe for next summer, or extra credit...

----------


## Scheherazade

Please vote for the book you would like to read during this summer.

Some information on books:

_The Sea_ by John Banville

_The Beach_ by Alex Garland

_Lord of the Flies_ by Golding

_Robinson Crusoe_ by Defoe

_Victory_ by Conrad

_Where is Joe Merchant?_ by Jimmy Buffett 

_Tender is the Night_ by Fitzgerald 

_On Chesil Beach_ by Ian McEwan 

_To The Lighthouse_ by Virginia Woolf 

_Brighton Rock_ by Graham Greene

----------


## Captain Pike

So I just woke up, and found myself here... I want to read Robinson Crusoe anyway, so that's how I voted (and then I read some of the posts). What happens next?

----------


## motherhubbard

When will we know? I just finished East of Eden and am ready to start something new. Will I have time to squeeze one in before summer reading?

----------


## Scheherazade

We will find out on June 26th and have the whole summer to read and discuss the chosen book. So, plenty of time!  :Smile: 

And a 5-way-tie! Me likey!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scharphedin2

> We will find out on June 26th and have the whole summer to read and discuss the chosen book. So, plenty of time! 
> 
> And a 5-way-tie! Me likey!


If there is any way to grant me dispensation to vote, I will be quite happy to make it a 6-way-tie. In return, I will promise to reach the 50 posts before June 26th (without participating in the "10,000" thread)  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Unfortunately, the Forum software is set that way. Nothing I can do personally... but you can always visit our Games Section and increase your post count in no time!  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> So glad we agree that _Tender is the Night_ is the only way to go!



Hey! What happened?? I was almost convinced to vote for Tender is the Night.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hey! What happened?? I was almost convinced to vote for Tender is the Night.


Ooopps... Having read _TITN_ couple of times already, thought I should vote for something else. I will take part in the discussion though (probably will re-read it too) if it is chosen.

----------


## papayahed

> Ooopps... Having read _TITN_ couple of times already, thought I should vote for something else. I will take part in the discussion though (probably will re-read it too) if it is chosen.




That's ok, now I can put on my Hawaian top and vote the way any true parrothead would..... :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

I knew this would happen ! I'm torn between _The Sea_ and _To The Lighthouse_ and _Tender is the Night_. Since it's three, I can't flip a coin  :Frown: . Anybody help me decide ?

----------


## papayahed

> I knew this would happen ! I'm torn between _The Sea_ and _To The Lighthouse_ and _Tender is the Night_. Since it's three, I can't flip a coin . Anybody help me decide ?



Vote for "Where is Joe Merchant?" :Idea:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I knew this would happen ! I'm torn between _The Sea_ and _To The Lighthouse_ and _Tender is the Night_. Since it's three, I can't flip a coin . Anybody help me decide ?


I've never read The Sea so I know nothing about it. Tender Is The Night is an under rated novel, but still it's not the upper eschelon of novels. It's not as good as The Great Gatsby of Fitzgerald novels. To The Lighthouse is in my opinion in the top handful of English novels of the 20th century. It's in the upper eschelon.

----------


## Il Penseroso

I have no patience so I'm about halfway through To the Lighthouse. I have to agree, it is a very finely written novel. I'm still debating whether or not I want to try one of the other listed books, none of which I'm actually familiar with. Then again, I wouldn't mind re-reading parts of To the Lighthouse for discussion. What's the deal, aren't summer decisions supposed to be easy?! I feel like I'm back in school, trying to decide where my life will lead. Such tough decisions.

----------


## applepie

Since it has been quite a while since I've been active in the forum I think I'll sit out on the voting. I will Try to participate in the discussion, though. I'm looking foward to really reading some new things again.

----------


## Scheherazade

MK,

Please feel free to vote for the book you would like to read.  :Smile:

----------


## applepie

> MK,
> 
> Please feel free to vote for the book you would like to read.


Thanks but I'll just read what everyone else picks this time. I hate to cast a vote when I'm not sure if I'll be participating much or not. It is hard to get the time to read, and was one of my main reasons for being absent for so long. I look foward to coming back, but I'll wait to see if I have a better chance of participating this go around.

----------


## papayahed

> Thanks but I'll just read what everyone else picks this time. I hate to cast a vote when I'm not sure if I'll be participating much or not. It is hard to get the time to read, and was one of my main reasons for being absent for so long. I look foward to coming back, but I'll wait to see if I have a better chance of participating this go around.


I think you should just vote anyways (as long as it's not to To the lighthouse.... :Wink:  )

----------


## Nightshade

humm Ill not vote but as long as Robinson crusoe doesnt win Im in. Dont want to read _that_ again.
Oh and Ive seen most of the film Brighton rock ( BORING) but I know what happens so dont want to read it.  :Biggrin: 
Im glad virgina woolf is winning though because I enjoyed Mrs dalloway and was looking forward to tackling another one soonish anyways D:

----------


## motherhubbard

> Im glad virgina woolf is winning though because I enjoyed Mrs dalloway and was looking forward to tackling another one soonish anyways D:


Me too!

----------


## NickAdams

> Im glad virgina woolf is winning though because I enjoyed Mrs dalloway and was looking forward to tackling another one soonish anyways D:


I didn't vote for it, but it sounds like it might be a refreshing read.

----------


## _Shannon_

Ugh..._To the Lighthouse_ on the tails of _Women in Love_.... this is rather penitential.... :Goof:

----------


## applepie

> I think you should just vote anyways (as long as it's not to To the lighthouse.... )


You'll be happy. I did decide to vote and went with Where is Joe Merchant. It sounds like a very entertaining book plus I'm a bit of a parrot head myself. That's what I get for growing up in Cincinnati, Ohio. We have some of the best Buffett concerts there.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Ugh..._To the Lighthouse_ on the tails of _Women in Love_.... this is rather penitential....


Couldn't agree more!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Brigitte

When is this to be decided? I end high-school and start summer on June 21st. :] Wheee!!

----------


## papayahed

> You'll be happy. I did decide to vote and went with Where is Joe Merchant. It sounds like a very entertaining book plus I'm a bit of a parrot head myself. That's what I get for growing up in Cincinnati, Ohio. We have some of the best Buffett concerts there.




Alll RRiigghhttt!!!! I've never been to a concert in Cinci yet. This year I have tickets for one in Boston.

----------


## Scheherazade

> When is this to be decided? I end high-school and start summer on June 21st. :] Wheee!!


The poll will close on June 26th. Hope you will be able to join us  :Smile:

----------


## applepie

> Alll RRiigghhttt!!!! I've never been to a concert in Cinci yet. This year I have tickets for one in Boston.


If yo can ever make one in Cinci they are said to be the best. For some reason we have an an unusally high concentration of Parrot Heads :Smile:  It is on my to do list for when I move home in less than a year. I can't wait.

----------


## Brigitte

Yess. I'm very much hoping to join in on the reading this summer & next month's read, as well as the 4th of July read. Whee! ^_^ I've "found" this forum a few times, but I finally joined in May, and I was unable to participate due to lack of time & AP testing.

*does a dance* for readinggg~

----------


## Scheherazade

Gawd... Not Woolfie please...

----------


## applepie

> Gawd... Not Woolfie please...


Any way to rig the voting  :Wink:  It's not what I consider a summer read

----------


## Scheherazade

> Any way to rig the voting  It's not what I consider a summer read


Guess, this will be the summer of _our_ discontent!  :Wink:

----------


## barbara0207

Oh, good nobody has voted for "The Sea" yet. Took it to the beach last summer, and it bored me to death.  :Sick:  I read on nevertheless as I didn't want to go back and fetch another one. I thought it might get a bit more exciting in the middle ... or at the end. Well, it didn't.

----------


## Schokokeks

> Gawd... Not Woolfie please...


Looks like I'm not exactly making myself popular  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Scheherazade

> Looks like I'm not exactly making myself popular .


Hey, didncha nominate _On Chesil Beach_ by Ian McEwan?

 :Flare:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Guess, this will be the summer of _our_ discontent!


Scher, I wouldn't be surprised if you like To The Lighthouse. It is not like Orlando, which I hear people didn't like.

----------


## grace86

I've never read any Virginia Woolf. Hmm... :Wink:

----------


## Nossa

> I've never read any Virginia Woolf. Hmm...


Me neither..lol
I voted for To the Lighthouse :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Me neither..lol
> I voted for To the Lighthouse


Hooray!! I think this one is over.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Scher, I wouldn't be surprised if you like To The Lighthouse.


Well, _I_ would be!  :Biggrin: 

I have read _Mrs D_ as well as _Orlando_... Neither did anything for me. It is her writing style, I think, and the whole stream of consciousness business that I do not like.

A friend who actually likes _Mrs D_ told me that _Lighthouse_ was even worse...  :Sick:  

Not looking forward to it!

----------


## Scheherazade

So, I borrowed _Lighthouse_ while I was at the library today, seeing that it was sitting on the shelf *grumble, grumble* Almost all of Woolf's books were sitting on the shelf, unborrowed. Makes you wonder why, does it not?  :Wink: 

(Though, I will be glad to return it unread if the poll outcome changes!  :Biggrin: )

Scheherazade
The ever-hopeful-one

----------


## papayahed

On the up side To the Lighthouse is the only one I refuse to read so now I'm free to pick something of my own choosing. :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

> On the up side To the Lighthouse is the only one I refuse to read so now I'm free to pick something of my own choosing.


Are you putting ideas into me little 'ead?

 :Brow:

----------


## papayahed

> Are you putting ideas into me little 'ead?


Who Me? :Biggrin:

----------


## applepie

> So, I borrowed _Lighthouse_ while I was at the library today, seeing that it was sitting on the shelf *grumble, grumble* Almost all of Woolf's books were sitting on the shelf, unborrowed. Makes you wonder why, does it not? 
> 
> (Though, I will be glad to return it unread if the poll outcome changes! )
> 
> Scheherazade
> The ever-hopeful-one


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  I will do the same with you. I may not be joining this summer. Isn't it supposed to be more fun than punishment? Come on all, it is the summer afterall  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Hey, didncha nominate _On Chesil Beach_ by Ian McEwan?


Indeed I did, but couldn't have known that somebody would nominate _To the Lighthouse_ after that  :Biggrin: .
I'm really looking forward to it, I've never read anything stream-of-consciousnessy, apart from Joyce.

----------


## Nossa

> Hooray!! I think this one is over.


Yup  :Biggrin:  
I'm gonna buy it by the end of the week..hopefully. :Biggrin:  
I know you were hoping for Robinson Crusoe to win, cuz you wanted to read it. But let me tell you, an honest opinion, IT IS TOO BORING..lol
Too much detailes, and the whole one person talking thing drove me crazy while I was reading it, I even longed for studying Dr. Faustus and Volpone..THIS is how boring it was  :FRlol: 
Now...enjoy your read  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> Yup  
> I'm gonna buy it by the end of the week..hopefully. 
> I know you were hoping for Robinson Crusoe to win, cuz you wanted to read it. But let me tell you, an honest opinion, IT IS TOO BORING..lol
> Too much detailes, and the whole one person talking thing drove me crazy while I was reading it, I even longed for studying Dr. Faustus and Volpone..THIS is how boring it was 
> Now...enjoy your read


This may be true about Robinson Crusoe, but it is one of those books that must be read at some point.  :Biggrin:  But I guess not now.  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## Turk

Apparently W. Woolf will win; ready to see a lot of posts like "To The Lighthouse" on the thread "the worst classics you've ever read?" when voting ended and people finished To The Lighthouse.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I like Fitzgerald...vote for him!!!

----------


## motherhubbard

I’ve never read anything by Woolf, but a friend of mine loves her. I’ve been very excited to get started. What is it about Woolf that everyone dislikes so much? I’m still excited, and now a little worried that I may not like her. I hope I’m not disappointed.

----------


## Scheherazade

Turk, why don't you vote for another book then so we won't have to read _Lighthouse_?  :Biggrin: 

Motherhubbard> I don't like Woolf's style and subject matters. _Lighthouse_ will be my third Woolf book if the BC reads it... Maybe it will be the charm?  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Going twice...

----------


## behindblueeyes

i am going to have to read to the lighthouse for school this year so it would be good to read it ahead of time. but then i hate to crush tender is the night since that looks good, i love fitzgerald

----------


## Scheherazade

Well, you have about 6 hours to make up your mind, Blue!  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Gawd, last 3 minutes...

----------

